# Home Invasion Gangs (Part I, Their Modus Operandi)



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

In an earlier post, I described the 3 types of gangs that are most likely to affect communities. There will, of course be many other types, -such as those that specialize in kidnapping for ransom, and those that specialize in scavenging to fence to the Black Market.

In this series, I want to focus on ways to protect a community from Home Invasion gangs, (not the traditional gangs already established in many cities, like MS-13). The structures and operations of these 2 distinct types of gangs are very different, so don't confuse them together, and don't think that what I describe here also applies to traditional gangs. It does not.

A Home Invasion gang is a loose association of young adults, organized into a hierarchy of proficiency/longevity, who survive by invading and taking over houses, consuming their resources, then moving on to another house, -and so on. My guess as to an optimal membership in such a gang is 5 - 7 men, 19 - 30 yrs. old. The number should not be too few to successfully invade and subdue a home, and should not be so many that the home they invade cannot support them for several days. (Of course, they could be a larger group if they take more than one adjacent home at a time.)

Home Invasion has been common throughout recorded history, and is still commonplace today in countries where law enforcement is weak or non-existent. You've heard the saying, "To the victor goes the spoils". That didn't mean that the vanquishing army divided up the loot. It meant they temporarily moved into the homes of the vanquished and had a big party until it was time to move on, taking all the valuables with them. The Muslims did it during their invasion of Europe. The Germans and Japanese did it during World War II, etc., etc., etc.

Based on current reports, the modus operandi for most Home Invasion gangs will probably be as follows:

Once they are established in a house, they will send out scouts to search for good prospects for the next house to invade several blocks away. In general, the scouts will look for houses with the most resources and the poorest defenses. The scouts will report back to the leader, who then chooses one of the houses on the scouts' lists. Apx. 2 scouts begin surveillance of that house for several days, reporting back who lives there, their schedules, their apparent defensive ability, and their detectable resources. If these turn out to be a dud, another house is chosen as the target instead, and surveilled. There are certain characteristics that will deter a home invasion gang from choosing a certain house. The house may obviously be well defended, with 24/7 armed and alert guards. The house may have a dog who could warn the residents and also interfere with the invasion itself. The house may not have any acceptably attractive women or children to rape. Community defenses might appear to be strong. The house may be difficult to enter, perhaps because of locking metal gates at the doorways, etc. A prepper's house however, would be considered an attractive gold mine, and worth the risks involved.

When resources are close to running out at their current house, a plan is made as to the best way to invade the new house, (This may be as simple as kicking in the door, or ambushing the night house guard, or kidnapping a child resident, or a ruse involving a woman and child at the door to gain access). They will not plan to simply shoot it out with the residents; they will use devious strategies. Don't underestimate them. This is their profession, and they are experts at finding a way in.

In most cases, the invasion will be scheduled to occur while everyone in the house has been sleeping for a few hours, then just kicking a door in, and quickly overwhelming all the residents while they're still groggy. A typical home invasion runs like this: After the door is opened or breached, all except one outside guard rushes in. One member stays in a living room, while the rest fan through the house gathering up the residents and delivering them to the guard in the living room, who holds them at gunpoint, until all residents are collected and securely tied up. The gang then threatens to torture or kill the most vulnerable member of the household until the rest reveal where all valuables are kept or hidden, including opening safes. Women may be taken to a bedroom and the gang members take turns raping them. In developed countries, that would normally be the end of it, and the gang leaves, but when law enforcement is not a threat, worse happens.

The men cannot be allowed to live while the gang rapes their wives and children over the next several days, so they must be killed to prevent their possible interference. They may be taken either to the yard or basement where they are tied to something, and used as target practice for the newest members of the gang. The women and rape-able children would be securely tied to beds and told that if they cooperate, their husbands and fathers will be allowed to live, (a lie). The young children will be kept in a secure guarded room with the least attractive woman to care for them. These children will be kept alive for use as getaway hostages in case the house is attacked by vigilantes. The whole house will be gone over with a fine toothed comb to discover items the gang can either use or profitably fence to the Black Market. One item they will be particularly interested in is guns and ammunition to use for further home invasions.

One armed guard will be stationed outside the front door, and perhaps another at the back. About 2 scouts will go out to find the next target as described earlier. When the next target is decided upon, and a good plan of attack has been determined, and the current house's resources are nearly depleted, the more proficient members will go to attack the next house, leaving the less proficient behind to guard the current house and the hostages. If the attack team returns without success, another house is chosen. If one member returns reporting success, whatever they want to transfer to the new house is loaded onto a cart, and the house will probably be set on fire. The fire will act as a distraction while they make their getaway into the dark, and destroy all evidence and witnesses that could someday incriminate them. They do not want to free the women because they might enlist relatives or friends to seek revenge on the gang. The gang doesn't need that as a potential problem.

The type of people who would be most successful at home invasion are sociopaths. Sociopaths have no conscience and no sense of empathy. Sociopathy has been determined to be the result of a genetic brain malformation, so there is no cure for it. Modern research estimates that 2% of the population are "pure" sociopaths, and another 3% are partial sociopaths. Sociopaths are all around us, but at an early age, they learn to hide their impairment well, masquerading as normal people with normal feelings. I have known several pure sociopaths. Under their masks, they are very intelligent, logical, and calculating. They do what works, without any of the pity that inhibits the rest of us.

After SHTF, there will be a great number of truly desperate people wandering the streets, hoping for any edge they can get. A Home Invasion gang can offer secure food, shelter, comradery, and unlimited sex with pretty girls. That will sound like a very attractive life to many people. Home Invasion gangs will have no problem replacing their lost members.

My next installment, which will be called *Home Invasion Gangs (Part II, Countering the Threat)*, will cover methods I feel will successfully counter Home Invasion gangs, based on what I know of their psychology and typical strategies. Before I get into that, I felt you needed to know this part first as background. Sun Tsu: "If you know the enemy and know yourself, you need not fear the result of a hundred battles."

Please feel free to contradict or add to anything I've described above. We're all learning this stuff together, so we can be better prepared.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'll keep an eye open for ya.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

What exactly is your qualifications for these writings?


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Illini Warrior said:


> What exactly is your qualifications for these writings?


I'm a clinical Psychologist who has worked with juvenal offenders and gang members for several years.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

You are becoming boring.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

This is your super powered, unstoppable force of nature gang concept that is going to scarf up all the resources in a metro area and then go all Mad Max on the countryside after SHTF that you were ranting about? It sounds more like a fantasy cooked up by a teenager.

5-7 guys who think that plan will fly will end up as trophies on some guy's wall if they don't get picked off one at a time while doing their ninja scouting.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I think I've seen that movie, but I can't remember the name of it......


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

rstanek said:


> I think I've seen that movie, but I can't remember the name of it......


I think the movie is called "Funny Games". The original was in German, and the re-make in American. If you don't mind reading subtitles, I think the German version is much better. It is a chilling movie for sure; I couldn't put it out of my mind for weeks.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Let's get something straight right now professor:

Juvenal was a Roman poet. I work with juvenile delinquents and psychotics. 


Your credibility level is decreasing quickly. I've heard bombs falling overhead that weren't plummeting as fast as you are around here.

Methinks I haz better things to do than bat the mouse around anymore. I'm going back to my Resort and Day Spa for Tired Marauders. I have mud baths to prepare for the coming horde.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Coastie dad said:


> Let's get something straight right now professor:
> 
> Juvenal was a Roman poet. I work with juvenile delinquents and psychotics.
> 
> ...


Credibility is not important, unless you want to impress people. I couldn't give a sh*t about credibility. If you have something constructive to say about the topic that we preppers can learn from, post it, so we can learn from your experience. I'd like to hear that. That's what we're here for, isn't it?


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

ok.. so combating home invasion gangs sounds useful... how do you recommend I do it with 1200 yds of visibility and a 24/7 over-watch with a rifle trained for 800 yds and in? should I allow them to invade the home before we defend it? also the closest house is 5 miles away and knowing everyone within 15 miles has bins full of food, should I consider them hostile on day 1 or should I wait a year til their bins are half full to start worrying? is it worse if we are related?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

OK I give up you can have my stuff. The gangs win. We are all domed to the ways of the dreaded baggy pants crew.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

TGus said:


> I'm a clinical Psychologist who has worked with juvenal offenders and gang members for several years.


Do we have a modified Stockholm syndrome here?

By the way, where do you come off acting like you are a charter member here?

The only thing out of you that is over me at this point, is your ability to type.

Not many here if any other than yourself are worried or are obsessed with gangs.

I think the first thing they will do is assault their enemy gangs

before they would even think about moving out of the area, vengeance is a driving force..

Ok, so you are 20 year expert prepper, what do you have for guns and what kind of license do you have?

If you have any, what stores did you get them from?

The way I look at you right now, is you are working on a thesis for your degree, and we are the pigs.

No normal person comes in here with a boisterous superiority attitude that you present.

There is something nefarious about you and your presentations.

Everyone here would be wise to not get suckered into a verbal parry with you, troll, presentation material.

I think I would recommend an old drug for you, Thorazine @ 150MG. every 8 hours


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I'd love to have a reasonable conversation. When you decide to be reasonable, let me know. You started off a hot topic that got people's attention, but kind of blew it with your "look at my all knowing ass" attitude.
We like to discuss, not be lectured at. Hell, we even like to argue (obviously) But there was and is a bunch of people interested, but so far you haven't covered much other than lecturing.
And I see your calm, therapeutic countenance is beginning to break.
Why don't you take a moment to pause, use a little 4 square breathing, and approach this subject with some mindfulness, Hm?
I'll be waiting.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> ok.. so combating home invasion gangs sounds useful... how do you recommend I do it with 1200 yds of visibility and a 24/7 over-watch with a rifle trained for 800 yds and in? should I allow them to invade the home before we defend it? also the closest house is 5 miles away and knowing everyone within 15 miles has bins full of food, should I consider them hostile on day 1 or should I wait a year til their bins are half full to start worrying? is it worse if we are related?


It's worse if you're related. Friends, Family, and **** you all start with the same letter. I know this from experience.

One thing he mentioned that bore some use is that you have to give the oogie-boogies reason to want to actively avoid you.
I still have faith in the "quarantined " sign on the gate for the casual explorers and scouts.
But Slippy Pikes with prominently displayed heads can work to either deter or incite, depending on the viewer.
I think a relative discussion would be how to discourage unwanted ne'er do wells before an engagement becomes the only option. Of course, if we are finished telling boogie man stories about mythical gangs maybe we can delve into that idea.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Glad I bought that "Bat-Shield" last week. Scary OP but unrealistic and with no documented proof.

Please give documentation for the "facts" you are presenting.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Coastie dad said:


> One thing he mentioned that bore some use is that you have to give the oogie-boogies reason to want to actively avoid you.
> I still have faith in the "quarantined " sign on the gate for the casual explorers and scouts.
> But Slippy Pikes with prominently displayed heads can work to either deter or incite, depending on the viewer.
> I think a relative discussion would be how to discourage unwanted ne'er do wells before an engagement becomes the only option. Of course, if we are finished telling boogie man stories about mythical gangs maybe we can delve into that idea.


I could use some of that advice. Being in endless suburbia on a postage stamp of a lot with no reliable neighbors my best idea so far has been to lay low while reinforcing doors/windows from inside behind blinds until I start to see spray paint tags start appearing. At that point I would try to follow pattern and tag my own house as searched/empty/hazardous at night so it gets passed over.

Basically, I currently figure that if we get something big enough to go on for more than several weeks before I can move out of this state I am totally screwed.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm only interested in prepping for things I can survive. @TGus, your scenario goes far beyond that.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

So the BaggyBritches Gang is going down the block looking for people with stashes of food, water, guns, ammo etc.

OK. So what about the scenario where one HAS all that, but doesn't advertise it like they would a new Ferrari?

Yep. Some of us know how to STFU.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I would hate to be in an urban city situation. Unfortunately, when I'm at work, that is precisely my problem. And I'm in a not so nice part of the state. I have plans to abandon my work domicile and move toward home as quickly as possible. I have driven multiple routes leaving here and getting home, and ain't none of them what I would call ideal. I'm just totally defenseless for any long term down here. An RV park in sight of a major interstate? I'm more screwed than most homeowners in neighborhoods.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't think its going to be nearly the problem that you make it out to be. I'm sure there will be home invasion gangs, they exist today and we live in a time of law and order however they are few and far between. I believe chances are astronomically low that we're ever going to see an event in our lifetime that ends up with nationwide or world wide disruption of services, they will be far more localized and help inevitably will be on the way as soon as the event happens. You may be without help for a week, 2 weeks but eventually its coming. As we've seen in the recent hurricanes as well as in events in the past, people of this sort are caught and end up going to prison for what they've done.

However, lets make this interesting. Lets suppose that it is one of the rare events where life as we know it is gone. Services are suspended indefinitely world wide, the only people that can help you are in your immediate vicinity. Resources are scarce, the few emergency service professionals that you have are overworked and calling for their help is unreliable at best and there are youths as you have mentioned committing acts you say they will. How long do you think its going to be until people get tired of it and start taking matters into their own hands? What will the impact of seeing their little gang members strung up from a tree be on these little chode stain's psyche. How about when they barely escape themselves only to see their less fortunate gang buddies get rounded up, lined up in the front lawn and shot in the head one at a time? Call me crazy, but I think home invasion gangs aren't going to be that big of a problem.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

gangs of juveniles in an urban environment may be bad news but they will quickly learn that pissed off armed everyday adults will jack them up with no remorse -on your OP it read like a bad fictional read -one guard at the front one at the back scouts running around ah scouting you know crayons and chalk boards are more that speed -you do understand there are many on here that served in the military and well I think your a want-to-be psychiatrist or something possible a amateur writer maybe so yah study some more OR keep your mouth shut and listen some of these people have some damn good advise.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey, Tgus, you mentioned in your first post (my goodness, that was so tedious to read I gave up after the second paragraph) that the "home invasion group" would be 5 to 7 men.
Since my AKM, which stands always ready, has a 30 round magazine in it at this very moment and would be wielded by a half crazed Vietnam vet who would have absolutely no aversion to wasting anyone forcing their way onto my property, their chance of success at this homestead is minimal.

Don't ever lose sight of the fact that not every one in this country thinks the same as your circle of friends.
I doubt very much if you would ever encounter a member of this forum at a suburban Boston cocktail party.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'm still curious where he keeps copying these from...


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Box of frogs said:


> You are becoming boring.


I'll try to pick it up a little.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> ok.. so combating home invasion gangs sounds useful... how do you recommend I do it with 1200 yds of visibility and a 24/7 over-watch with a rifle trained for 800 yds and in? should I allow them to invade the home before we defend it? also the closest house is 5 miles away and knowing everyone within 15 miles has bins full of food, should I consider them hostile on day 1 or should I wait a year til their bins are half full to start worrying? is it worse if we are related?


Sounds like you have nothing to worry about from these people. They would probably only travel a quarter mile from one house to another.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TGus said:


> Credibility is not important, unless you want to impress people. I couldn't give a sh*t about credibility. If you have something constructive to say about the topic that we preppers can learn from, post it, so we can learn from your experience. I'd like to hear that. That's what we're here for, isn't it?


You should be concerned about credibility if you want to be taken seriously. So far, you are nothing more than an amusement, here.

You wanted advice from me in another thread. Here's what I know; you don't want advice from me. While I am no psychologist, I took many such courses due to what I used to do.

Bless your heart.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> Do we have a modified Stockholm syndrome here?
> 
> By the way, where do you come off acting like you are a charter member here?
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. I am beginning to realize that my style is ticking off a lot of people. For that, I am sorry.
The other forums I visit use this style: thesis + antithesis -> synthesis, so I'm used to that.
I'm not young anymore, so it may take a while to fit what I have to say to what the members want to hear. Give me some time and some of your patience for that.

I'm sorry, I don't talk about my guns in public.

As to your remark about the subject of my thread: "I think the first thing they will do is assault their enemy gangs before they would even think about moving out of the area, vengeance is a driving force." Home Invasion gangs don't have any enemy gangs; there'll be plenty of houses for all of them to raid in suburbs. There'll be no need for competition for a long time.

Thorazine @ 150MG. every 8 hours would certainly slow me down! LOL


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Coastie dad said:


> I'd love to have a reasonable conversation. When you decide to be reasonable, let me know. You started off a hot topic that got people's attention, but kind of blew it with your "look at my all knowing ass" attitude.
> We like to discuss, not be lectured at. Hell, we even like to argue (obviously) But there was and is a bunch of people interested, but so far you haven't covered much other than lecturing.
> And I see your calm, therapeutic countenance is beginning to break.
> Why don't you take a moment to pause, use a little 4 square breathing, and approach this subject with some mindfulness, Hm?
> I'll be waiting.


Sounds like good advice.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Coastie dad said:


> It's worse if you're related. Friends, Family, and **** you all start with the same letter. I know this from experience.
> 
> One thing he mentioned that bore some use is that you have to give the oogie-boogies reason to want to actively avoid you.
> I still have faith in the "quarantined " sign on the gate for the casual explorers and scouts.
> ...


You'll be happy to hear that Slippy Pikes play an important part in my next installment.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I have to take it myself. 


Often..:102:


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm still stuck on the 5-7 person size of the gang. It brings up another questions fo me - 

Is there a minimum quantity for ordering Slippy Pikes? It doesn't sound like I would need very many and my yard is pretty small.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

John Galt said:


> Glad I bought that "Bat-Shield" last week. Scary OP but unrealistic and with no documented proof.
> 
> Please give documentation for the "facts" you are presenting.


Good lord! You want footnotes? What's wrong with looking it up yourself? You would learn a lot more than I can write here.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Burden of proof is on the guy that started the thread. Did you not read the manual sent to You before posting?


----------



## Chance Favors (Sep 21, 2017)

TGus said:


> Thank you for your reply. I am beginning to realize that my style is ticking off a lot of people. For that, I am sorry.
> The other forums I visit use this style: thesis + antithesis -> synthesis, so I'm used to that.
> I'm not young anymore, so it may take a while to fit what I have to say to what the members want to hear. Give me some time and some of your patience for that.
> 
> ...


You're just now starting to learn that your "style" is not well received nor cared for? And credibility isn't important??? As someone who takes the subject of prepping very seriously, I can honestly say that you have ruined your chances of anyone who has spoken with you here taking you seriously or listening to anything you say for anything other than amusement. The sad part is that I am not sure as to your intentions. I hope that you are just a forum troll who is trying to mess with the people that take the matter serious. Or you really are that dense and believe the nonsense that you are saying. Well since you like taking your scripts from movies, I have another one for you from the great work of art that is Billy Madison:

At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Medic33 said:


> gangs of juveniles in an urban environment may be bad news but they will quickly learn that pissed off armed everyday adults will jack them up with no remorse -on your OP it read like a bad fictional read -one guard at the front one at the back scouts running around ah scouting you know crayons and chalk boards are more that speed -you do understand there are many on here that served in the military and well I think your a want-to-be psychiatrist or something possible a amateur writer maybe so yah study some more OR keep your mouth shut and listen some of these people have some damn good advise.


There is nothing fictional about this. It is a phenomenon that is and has been occurring in underdeveloped countries all around the world. I believe it will happen here if we also become an underdeveloped country. Even Selco talks about it happening in the Balkins.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Hey, Tgus, you mentioned in your first post (my goodness, that was so tedious to read I gave up after the second paragraph) that the "home invasion group" would be 5 to 7 men.
> Since my AKM, which stands always ready, has a 30 round magazine in it at this very moment and would be wielded by a half crazed Vietnam vet who would have absolutely no aversion to wasting anyone forcing their way onto my property, their chance of success at this homestead is minimal.
> 
> Don't ever lose sight of the fact that not every one in this country thinks the same as your circle of friends.
> I doubt very much if you would ever encounter a member of this forum at a suburban Boston cocktail party.


We are preppers to be prepared for such groups. I pity the huge masses of people who will be completely unprepared for them.

-But I might meet a fellow member of this forum during my solo camping trips in the Appalachians.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> I'm still curious where he keeps copying these from...


What are you talking about, Kauboy?


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

White Shadow said:


> I'm still stuck on the 5-7 person size of the gang. It brings up another questions fo me -
> 
> Is there a minimum quantity for ordering Slippy Pikes? It doesn't sound like I would need very many and my yard is pretty small.


As I said in my post, that just seems a workable number to me. What do you think?


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Coastie dad said:


> Burden of proof is on the guy that started the thread. Did you not read the manual sent to You before posting?


Damn! I knew I forgot _something_!


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Chance Favors said:


> You're just now starting to learn that your "style" is not well received nor cared for? And credibility isn't important??? As someone who takes the subject of prepping very seriously, I can honestly say that you have ruined your chances of anyone who has spoken with you here taking you seriously or listening to anything you say for anything other than amusement. The sad part is that I am not sure as to your intentions. I hope that you are just a forum troll who is trying to mess with the people that take the matter serious. Or you really are that dense and believe the nonsense that you are saying. Well since you like taking your scripts from movies, I have another one for you from the great work of art that is Billy Madison:
> 
> At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.


That's one of my favorite lines!

Do you really believe a troll would put in so much effort into writing for people at this forum? Therefore I must believe what I'm saying, at least for the parts of the country I'm familiar with. I agree that what I present probably has a lot less applicability to rural areas. That's OK; you know where I come from, and there are just as many city/suburban preppers as there are country preppers.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

TGus said:


> What are you talking about, Kauboy?


It was pretty clear.
These posts are all centered around topics that seem to have captured you.
You're either regurgitating them from some other source that you've obsessed over, and want validation for them as if they were your own... or you're reposting musings you've tried elsewhere to see if we give you any better reactions that, again, validate you.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Coastie dad said:


> I have to take it myself.
> 
> Often..:102:


Hope I'm not contributing to that.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TGus said:


> I'll try to pick it up a little.





Denton said:


> You should be concerned about credibility if you want to be taken seriously. So far, you are nothing more than an amusement, here.
> 
> You wanted advice from me in another thread. Here's what I know; you don't want advice from me. While I am no psychologist, I took many such courses due to what I used to do.
> 
> Bless your heart.


I for one, am not amused by the musings of Mr TGus. It is an exercise that sounds all to familiar here from visiting liberal slanted wannabe educators. I am positive the OP will find better luck fishing elsewhere.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Your location is Boston suburb? I could see something like that happening, least for awhile, in a liberal rich area. Yeah, some areas where guns are all but outlawed, and only possessed by LEO's and outlaws. 
Around these parts, people are pretty heavily armed, and in general, have a good sense of right and wrong. I may well be mistaken, but l couldn't see something like that flying for long around here. 
I appreciate what you are trying to say, but I guess the question is are humans generally good or evil? I've heard it said when things are at there worst is when humanity is at its best. Wonder if that's true?


----------



## Chance Favors (Sep 21, 2017)

TGus said:


> That's one of my favorite lines!
> 
> Do you really believe a troll would put in so much effort into writing for people at this forum? Therefore I must believe what I'm saying, at least for the parts of the country I'm familiar with. I agree that what I present probably has a lot less applicability to rural areas. That's OK; you know where I come from, and there are just as many city/suburban preppers as there are country preppers.


I don't know where in the hell you come from. All I know is that I have read a lot of your posts and it has become obvious that you know know nothing of what you are trying to speak about. Sure, you can tell that you are educated, however, you know nothing of the real world and how it operates. The more you defend your insane positions, the more I am glad that I have a screening process for anyone in my network. Honestly, if I were stuck in a real world situation with someone droning on about psychobable and what they think will happen, I'd either commit a homicide, eat my own gun.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> It was pretty clear.
> These posts are all centered around topics that seem to have captured you.
> You're either regurgitating them from some other source that you've obsessed over, and want validation for them as if they were your own... or you're reposting musings you've tried elsewhere to see if we give you any better reactions that, again, validate you.


I used to know an English teacher who assigned papers, then if he suspected one was above the student's ability, he would Google phrases from it. He caught quite a few plagiarists that way.


----------



## Chance Favors (Sep 21, 2017)

TGus said:


> I used to know an English teacher who assigned papers, then if he suspected one was above the student's ability, he would Google phrases from it. He caught quite a few plagiarists that way.


Used to know an English Teacher, so this one wasn't in your experience list to go along with the College Professor, teaching programming to an AI that counsels Juvenile Marauders so they will replace all the Firefighters in MA?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

What is all this gang and raping marauders shit. Clearly, global warming is the largest and most pressing threat known to mankind in today's world. :stupid:


----------



## HochwaldJager (Aug 31, 2017)

Just sayin.....


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> What is all this gang and raping marauders shit. Clearly, global warming is the largest and most pressing threat known to mankind in today's world. :stupid:


I beg to differ, the biggest threat to mankind is liberalism,aka, the Clintons......if they invaded my home, I would not be legally able to defend myself for in a liberals mind , they aren't doing anything wrong....that's the world we live in today.....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

OK, @TGus, You gave a typical libtard answer about guns.

Don't know a thing about them do you?

I would like to repeat a question here, and add a followup after you answer the first, simple,

second will be based on first's answer.

I may even ask a third or a fourth, if not satisfied with the first ones.

THE QUESTION AGAIN IS, WHAT KIND OF A LICENSE DO YOU HAVE? I am waiting.

I will say this, if you don't answer, you are a fraud,

if you fail with either or both of the two answers, you are a fraud.

To the guys here reading this posting, neither of these answers will compromise his OPSEC, so he is free to answer them.

The answers to both are equal to asking if you use salt.

How many preppers here have no guns to protect their stores, 0.1%???

If he refuses to answer, gives an oblique answer, then he is in my opinion a fraud, and should be ignored.

I know the answers to all I could and may ask of him that he can answer if he has a firearms license.

Does he remind anyone about our sand crab, 118LR?

The state of Massachusetts requires that ANYONE possessing a firearm must have a license.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

TGus said:


> I'm a clinical Psychologist who has worked with juvenal offenders and gang members for several years.


In a SHTF scenario - we're not talking only of juveniles, you know. Have you watched recent lootings on youtube? Most of them don't look juvenile to me.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

TGus said:


> In an earlier post, I described the 3 types of gangs that are most likely to affect communities. There will, of course be many other types, -such as those that specialize in kidnapping for ransom, and those that specialize in scavenging to fence to the Black Market.
> 
> In this series, I want to focus on ways to protect a community from Home Invasion gangs, (not the traditional gangs already established in many cities, like MS-13). The structures and operations of these 2 distinct types of gangs are very different, so don't confuse them together, and don't think that what I describe here also applies to traditional gangs. It does not.
> 
> ...


You mean well, Tgus, in wanting to help.....and I thank you for that.

But man, for your own sake....and for the sake of your family....you've got to see this in a realistic way. 
Ignoring what experienced people say, will cost you if ever we end up in that situation.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> OK, @TGus, You gave a typical libtard answer about guns.
> 
> The question again is, what kind of a license do you have? I am waiting.


I suspect he has a certified junior looters, marauders and rat catchers license.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Annie said:


> I suspect he has a certified junior looters, marauders and rat catchers license.


Would that by chance have been issued by Mrs. Golightley's Happy Traveling University and Dry Cleaners?


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

WOW, though I was done with coffee this morning, been up since 0400 reading this thread. Had to brew another pot of coffee. It was either that or crack a beer, and the popcorn!!!! Tgus been here less time than me, and got triple the amount of posts. Being in MA, and liberal stronghold, and possible Ivy League School has no concept of real world outside his little bubble except his Ivy league propoganda field of studies. Seen the comment from members about Tgus not realizing how many people here are prior military, and have real life experience in some of this area. Now Tgus, I was an instructor myself in military, and you could say a teen counselor as well. As an NCO we have to counsel the young military members on the ways of life and conflict, and teach them to keep their chit together in life threatening scenarios/situations. Many non military members here can tap that knowledge from us (with real world experiences) and not just learned from a book or lectures. If indeed you are any way a shrink or counselor and had the opportunity to get a vet on your couch, you would deem then commitable to an institution. The demons many of us deal with internally on daily basis to remain sane could drive you insane. As many members respond to your initial psychiatric thesis here, i believe you are conducting a social experiment to get the mind set of how a prepper works. In simple terms how many categories we break down into. A prepper is not just a person who prepares for end of time, end of word; but a person who preps for natural disasters!!! Look at Houstin, Florida, and now PR!!! Puerto Rico has been basically wiped off the map!!!! It is because of situations like these people prep!!! Now watch gangs roam the many back road towns of PR looking for food, meds, shelter while private ownership of weapons in PR is pretty much banned, many people will be defenseless to protect themselves, their family! As many have stated Plz take your poison else where.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

HochwaldJager said:


> Just sayin.....
> 
> View attachment 55018


A tree fell across my power lines I did without power for three days, so were even.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Illini Warrior said:


> What exactly is your qualifications for these writings?


He can hardly wait for it to happen.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> A tree fell across my power lines I did without power for three days, so were even.


A 100 foot oak came down last night about 1:30 AM, sounded like an 60MM mortar round impacting mud,

shook the house and woke the dogs which were instantly confused and defended the doors.

It was behind the shop in the marsh.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> OK, @TGus,
> 
> The state of Massachusetts requires that ANYONE possessing a firearm must have a license.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> View attachment 55026


I agree 110% that it is bullshit.

Those people in Boston are so far left, that they can lick their own asses.

The further left they move the more restrictive the laws are.

They kept the slick willy ban in place then added to it.

Beantown has a BLM problem, so they feel the whole state must suffer.

Besides, Communist don't want the people to be armed.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I guess things are different in whatever part of the country you live in? I suppose there are places where it's hard to find anyone who owns a weapon, around here, it's hard to find anyone who doesn't.


----------



## Chance Favors (Sep 21, 2017)

It's become painful to read Tgus's psychobable any further. I for one am done mocking him (since he's too dense to realize he's being mocked) and frankly I will not acknowledge his posts or questions (because he really isn't looking for answers)


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

First off, let me say this, TGus I believe you are well educated person with some insight from your time working with juvenile offenders into this subset of society, but I believe that you are over thinking all of this. All of the ramblings below is my opinion only and most is happening now in a non-SHTF world. This will also depend on where you live.

I believe that in the larger metro areas all the way out to the suburbs people will have to deal with a major gang problem, due to the fact that they are already there. With no resistance from law enforcement they will be more apt to commit more crimes at a lot higher rate. I don’t think that there will be different types of gangs that will only control or execute certain acts during this time. Since these gangs already have their hands in most activities like the black market (dealing drugs, guns, and other goods), home invasion, and any other types of criminal activities, I don’t see it changing much. I think all types of criminal gangs, organized criminals, and/or traditional gangs will be running their own black markets, home invasions, killing other gangs, and other activities to secure their control over the area or gain more territory and resources. There could be a chance that some of these gangs could merge, spilt, or implode, for whatever reason, and gain more control or lose control of territory and resources. Yes there are gangs that are better at one thing than another and may choose to continue their criminal act of choice during a SHTF event.

I also think that on the fringe of the larger gang’s area or in the more rural areas you could have the smaller criminal gangs that may focus more on home invasions to survive. I believe in most rural areas these people will meet a lot more resistance than in a suburban area. 

This is why I moved away from the city. I watched the crime rate double even triple in certain crimes in the 7 years I lived in a metro area.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeti-2015 said:


> First off, let me say this, TGus I believe you are well educated person with some insight from your time working with Juvenal offenders into this subset of society, but I believe that you are over thinking all of this. All of the ramblings below is my opinion only and most is happening now in a non-SHTF world. This will also depend on where you live.
> 
> I believe that in the larger metro areas all the way out to the suburbs people will have to deal with a major gang problem, due to the fact that they are already there. *With no resistance from law enforcement they will be more apt to commit more crimes at a lot higher rate*. I don't think that there will be different types of gangs that will only control or execute certain acts during this time. Since these gangs already have their hands in most activities like the black market (dealing drugs, guns, and other goods), home invasion, and any other types of criminal activities, I don't see it changing much. I think all types of criminal gangs, organized criminals, and/or traditional gangs will be running their own black markets, home invasions, killing other gangs, and other activities to secure their control over the area or gain more territory and resources. There could be a chance that some of these gangs could merge, spilt, or implode, for whatever reason, and gain more control or lose control of territory and resources. Yes there are gangs that are better at one thing than another and may choose to continue their criminal act of choice during a SHTF event.
> 
> ...


The only thing I'd like to add, is with law enforcement laxed or non-existent The home/property owner, will be a lot more quick to use deadly force to protect whats theirs. 
Right now, if you shoot someone, no matter what, you should be expecting, at the very least, a lot of legal headaches, and probably mucho $$$. When thats no longer true.......well.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

There's drug gangs and then maybe, maybe there's _psycho prepper gangs_. Drug gangs aren't prepared, so I think they really won't be ready for shtf.

Then there's the hypothesized pre-formed maraudering prepper gangs. You see the occasional nut job on youtube threatening to come to your house and steal all your beans, but I doubt there's very many of those because it takes a special kind of psycho for that. Because how does one psycho (like the kind mentioned in the original post) actually trust another psycho to have his back? Not possible. But I like what this girl has to say.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not sure where he is from. But dam hard if not impossible to find anyone here that does not own firearms. The is Firearms as in more than one. And they do know how to use them.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Just to be clear, so I reposted here also .... my statement is relevant to both of the Gus the Gangster threads .....

I've got 30 years identifying and managing dumbasses, jackasses, idiots, chicken shits, horseshit, and bullshit .... care know my evaluation on this thread?


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

TGus said:


> My next installment, which will be called *Home Invasion Gangs (Part II, Countering the Threat)*, will cover methods I feel will successfully counter Home Invasion gangs, based on what I know of their psychology and typical strategies. Before I get into that, I felt you needed to know this part first as background. Sun Tsu: "If you know the enemy and know yourself, you need not fear the result of a hundred battles."
> 
> Please feel free to contradict or add to anything I've described above. We're all learning this stuff together, so we can be better prepared.


I'm currently working in screenwriting, this would make a hell of a script.

Unfortunately if you ask any cop- anywhere- to read this, you'll find out fast that this is NOT the way it goes. "Home invasion gangs" are not a thing. In reality it usually goes it's 4-5 friends who are casing a place for a couple days, for thrills or drug money what have you at the most. Closer to the point likely a few, 2-3. And the fact is it's pretty much a crap shoot no matter who you are or what you think you planned. You have no idea what is inside a house, who they are it could be bruce lee in there with a sandbagged gun turret for all some group of teenagers knows.

Generally the story you see around Atlanta is like three thugs, one has a stolen gun and they aren't teenagers. The last one I saw on the news three men got into a house they thought was a storage house and some little 25-ish korean girl poked out from a hallway and shot two of them with a 40 caliber.

Now, I am not saying this has not or will never happen. God knows there have been some hair-brained schemes that worked and great ones that failed. Look at those guys who shot up LAPD in full body armor, that was a way better laid plan and it ultimately failed. This sounds more like the spec script for one of those bad mid-2012 crime movies. Around here if I see someone suspicious walking the street I'll stop and stare at them very forwardly until they either acts more suspicious or talk to me. I'm up all hours, I check out every bump and bonk I hear. If ever there was an easy target it would be me in this big house with impaired legs if anyone was paying attention.

But even then, I have guns all over the house. There's the alarm system, motion lights even in a power outage it'll go off it has a battery in the wall. what are 4 or 5 teenagers going to do, hammer their way in? By then I can promise ther'll be some sort of gun on them. I know this place way better than they do.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

We've got most of that covered.

1). We have ADT

2). Our dogs are Large Bladder, African Veldt, Weasel dogs. Cute when young, but they will attack a she-lion if she's carrying prey. Oh, we have to shop for their dog food at only one store on the far west side. It sells the only brand that tastes like a fresh kill. They got the nickname "large bladder" because once they hunker down to attack they will not move for anything but prey.

3). Both my wife and I shoot--and shoot again as needed.

We laugh about the cops coming to our house to chalk the body of an intruder. The lead detective will swear, _"Yikes, I was sure this perp had a left leg when we got here..."_

The little girl is my favorite. A solicitor going from house to house foolishly rang our doorbell. I looked at the little girl and she had the thousand yard stare of 'dead eyes.'

Call first if you drop by...


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> OK, @TGus,
> 
> Does he remind anyone about our sand crab, 118LR?


They say great minds think alike. I was having the exact same thoughts. I wonder if the next segment will feature where you should position your snipers and where the gang will position their snipers.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Here, 70% of home invasion fall into somewhat defined categories.

Biggest, guys, gang or not, hitting a house selling drugs for the drugs and money.

Most of those don't even get reported unless someone is hospitalized or killed.

The second largest is gang related to the above reason but to include vengeance on the occupants.

Third is drug addicts needing money and to stupid to realize people are at home, they (perp.) get shot the most.

Anyone breaching my door/doors won't know, but they will have run into tremendous firepower.

It would be a very low percentage that survived that would come out into the country foraging,

and would be terminated quickly.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

if a force of 30-40 comes screaming over the hill at the homestead.. will likely just give the broken arrow signal.. do as much damage and pick off what you can from 800 yds whilst the women and children retreat.. then fade away and guerilla the sh*t out of them at night.. which is why we would not store all our supplies in the houses, worst case they burn the whole place, and would have emergency shelters several miles away. communication and scouting within the ten mile radius would limit this, but anything is possible...


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Where's Will when we need him


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

White Shadow said:


> Would that by chance have been issued by Mrs. Golightley's Happy Traveling University and Dry Cleaners?


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Moonshinedave said:


> Your location is Boston suburb? I could see something like that happening, least for awhile, in a liberal rich area. Yeah, some areas where guns are all but outlawed, and only possessed by LEO's and outlaws.
> Around these parts, people are pretty heavily armed, and in general, have a good sense of right and wrong. I may well be mistaken, but l couldn't see something like that flying for long around here.
> I appreciate what you are trying to say, but I guess the question is are humans generally good or evil? I've heard it said when things are at there worst is when humanity is at its best. Wonder if that's true?


Thank you. That was a well-reasoned reply.

I agree that being heavily armed with training and good sense is necessary to deal with marauders, but they won't get you far without constant, (24/7), observation of the area around what you're trying to protect.

This type of gang relies on stealth and surprise to avoid a direct shootout with their targets. For example, what if you had a wife and they somehow kidnapped her for ransom? That's just one example of many possible ones. All I'm saying is, don't think your guns are going to guarantee deterrence of these gangs. And even if you understand this and are prepared for it, how many others in your parts would become victims because the gang is expert at finding and exploiting the small ***** in their armor?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

TGus said:


> ...the gang is expert at finding and exploiting the small ***** in their armor?












You racist bastard.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

charito said:


> In a SHTF scenario - we're not talking only of juveniles, you know. Have you watched recent lootings on youtube? Most of them don't look juvenile to me.


Believe me, they don't change much as they get older. They do become less impulsive and more calculating though.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Moonshinedave said:


> I appreciate what you are trying to say, but I guess the question is are humans generally good or evil? I've heard it said when things are at there worst is when humanity is at its best. Wonder if that's true?


We can each have our opinions about that, but what matters is what happens when the people in a society are completely freed from law enforcement. In every case, gangs like this pop up and thrive on those who cannot resist them.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Answer the question I asked, phony.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> View attachment 55026


This is true. Not only do you have to take a long course, and pass a written test, you also have to show that you can operate your firearm safely and hit a target a certain percentage of times. We have 2 forms of licenses: One allows you to concealed carry. The other restricts you from carrying in public. I have the former.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> I agree 110% that it is bullshit.
> 
> Those people in Boston are so far left, that they can lick their own asses.
> 
> ...


Very true. Almost everyone around here is a Liberal who believes guns should have severe restrictions. I _have _met a few people who own more than 5 personal guns, but gun ownership, except by the criminals, is infrequent here.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Leon said:


> I'm currently working in screenwriting, this would make a hell of a script.
> 
> Unfortunately if you ask any cop- anywhere- to read this, you'll find out fast that this is NOT the way it goes. "Home invasion gangs" are not a thing. In reality it usually goes it's 4-5 friends who are casing a place for a couple days, for thrills or drug money what have you at the most. Closer to the point likely a few, 2-3. And the fact is it's pretty much a crap shoot no matter who you are or what you think you planned. You have no idea what is inside a house, who they are it could be bruce lee in there with a sandbagged gun turret for all some group of teenagers knows.
> 
> ...


The last home invasion that occurred here in Houston one dumbass was shot and killed outright by the home owner at the front door, one died in the hospital, and the third got away but was picked up a few days later. Although we get a few every year here in the Houston area it would seem that home invasions are not the most profitable endeavor in Texas. :tango_face_grin:

Not to say they are all dumber then a sack of rocks, they ain't, and there are certainly some bad ass dudes out there worthy of extreme caution and respect. 
That's why I am never more then a step or two from a weapon and always armed when out in the yard. It's Houston after all.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Moonshinedave said:


> The only thing I'd like to add, is with law enforcement laxed or non-existent The home/property owner, will be a lot more quick to use deadly force to protect whats theirs.
> Right now, if you shoot someone, no matter what, you should be expecting, at the very least, a lot of legal headaches, and probably mucho $$$. When thats no longer true.......well.


I agree with you, but please think about this: The percentage of gun ownership will definitely be a factor in their ability to thrive or even survive in an area, but these people avoid direct confrontation and instead rely on stealth, surprise, and deceit. They'll adapt to the situation facing them, and do what works.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> Just to be clear, so I reposted here also .... my statement is relevant to both of the Gus the Gangster threads .....
> 
> I've got 30 years identifying and managing dumbasses, jackasses, idiots, chicken shits, horseshit, and bullshit .... care know my evaluation on this thread?


Yes, in as much detail as you are comfortable with. Thanks.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Leon said:


> I'm currently working in screenwriting, this would make a hell of a script.
> 
> Unfortunately if you ask any cop- anywhere- to read this, you'll find out fast that this is NOT the way it goes. "Home invasion gangs" are not a thing. In reality it usually goes it's 4-5 friends who are casing a place for a couple days, for thrills or drug money what have you at the most. Closer to the point likely a few, 2-3. And the fact is it's pretty much a crap shoot no matter who you are or what you think you planned. You have no idea what is inside a house, who they are it could be bruce lee in there with a sandbagged gun turret for all some group of teenagers knows.
> 
> ...


This movie has already been made in Germany and America. It's called "Funny Games".

Home invasion groups do not exist in America as I describe them. They _do _exist in many underdeveloped countries that have weak law enforcement. Just yesterday, a tenant of mine from Moscow was telling me that these gangs were common in vast Russian lawless areas before the Communists took over, (and they did have guns at that time). I believe this type of gang could appear in America come SHTF, not today.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

The Tourist said:


> We've got most of that covered.
> 
> 1). We have ADT
> 
> ...


One thing that bothers the hell out of me is that, if I have to use a gun to defend myself or my family, and the police come to secure the scene, they are required to take my gun as court evidence. Well, what if I need my gun to defend myself again? This is a good reason why gun owners who carry should have multiple guns they can carry in case one gets taken.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

TGus said:


> . We have 2 forms of licenses: One allows you to concealed carry. The other restricts you from carrying in public. I have the former.


Seeing you are ignoring me, I will come in here and ask the second.

On your license, you have a license number, what follows it and is part of the numerical sequence?

You can find it in the front upper left quadrant.

Oh, there are actually six different ones, not just two.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> They say great minds think alike. I was having the exact same thoughts. I wonder if the next segment will feature where you should position your snipers and where the gang will position their snipers.


Yes, That will be included.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> Here, 70% of home invasion fall into somewhat defined categories.
> 
> Biggest, guys, gang or not, hitting a house selling drugs for the drugs and money.
> 
> ...


"Anyone breaching my door/doors won't know, but they will have run into tremendous firepower.
It would be a very low percentage that survived that would come out into the country foraging, and would be terminated quickly."

If everyone was like you, these gangs would be toast in a short while. -But what about the majority who aren't as prepared as you? If the gang's scouts observed that you are well prepared for them, they'd be likely to hit a house that wasn't well defended for a surprise attack instead.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> Seeing you are ignoring me, I will come in here and ask the second.
> 
> On your license, you have a license number, what follows it and is part of the numerical sequence?
> 
> ...


I hope you're talking about the "A", because I'm not giving the rest out.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

TGus said:


> I hope you're talking about the "A", because I'm not giving the rest out.


That is all I wanted, thank you.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

After a wildfire came thru our area, we cleared two acres around the house of all trees and bushes.
The property is fenced, the house does not sit right on the road.

Our dogs (5) are mainly house dogs, they spend more time inside than out.
But they are very attuned to something moving outside. They are used to the wild rabbits, but an armadillo wandering about would alert them, for example.

It would be very hard for someone to sneak up to the house.

I keep a Colt 38 Special revolver within arms reach of the recliner I am sitting in at this very moment.
Within 15 feet of my chair are (a) a double barrel shotgun, (b) the wife's pump shotgun, (c) a Ruger Mini 14, (d) a Ruger 10-22. All these are farm tools, in case something gets after our live stock. I do have military grade rifles for serious work, and by military grade I'm not talking about an AR15.

This is a very low crime area. In the whole county, there may only be one or two killings a year. And that's on the populated side of the county. That is mainly why we live here.

If I never have to shoot at anyone ever again, I will go to my grave a happy man.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

TGus said:


> Believe me, they don't change much as they get older. They do become less impulsive and more calculating though.


Looters are not comprised only of those juveniles you speak of, that had grown up! 
Anyone who has a relative moral code - who can justify stealing can become a looter. Regardless of age. 
Or, background.

You're stuck into thinking that the only threats are these gang members!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

TGus said:


> I'm a clinical Psychologist who has worked with juvenal offenders and gang members for several years.


You are a clinical psychologist who cannot spell the word "juvenile"? Are you sure?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well TGUS - drugs were are these supposed drugs going to come from in a world that you have described? -the supply chains will be gone with exception of weed maybe -most of the harder stuff or prescription requires refinement of some level. what happened to the police did they just evaporate? even if they are no longer on the payroll and the dept no long exists they would still be out there protecting their families. About the only thing that keeps these gangs going today is our justice system. What about the national guard did you forget they have tanks and heavy weapons you thing they are going to just walk off and leave that stuff? I bet they park those suckers right in front of their houses.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TGus said:


> Very true. Almost everyone around here is a Liberal who believes guns should have severe restrictions. I _have _met a few people who own more than 5 personal guns, but gun ownership, except by the criminals, is infrequent here.


Where I am from, a person with 5 guns is norm or just getting started with his/her "collection". Most have had at least a couple handed down to them by family.



TGus said:


> Yes, in as much detail as you are comfortable with. Thanks.


Sure ..... I am out of town this weekend visiting my daughter on her University campus for a parent's weekend, but I will take a moment and give you the courtesy of a response.

I suspect you are here to mainly muse at your own writings .... its who you are and what you do. I do not believe you have any real interest in becoming a "prepared person" and you have frequented many forums honing your writing and expression skills, only to frequently move on elsewhere.

Your worldview and strategies are not in line with an overwhelming majority of the posters here at PF, inclusive of both rural and suburbanite residents. I suspect your fantasy may be applicable to your own liberal infested life and surroundings .... at least in your own personal fantasies. You will not get any of us to validate your existence, nor your mind games.

So ..... If you really want to be relevant here, speak to the majority here at PF, without a forked tongue ... we are the real deal.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

charito said:


> Looters are not comprised only of those juveniles you speak of, that had grown up!
> Anyone who has a relative moral code - who can justify stealing can become a looter. Regardless of age.
> Or, background.
> 
> You're stuck into thinking that the only threats are these gang members!


I believe that very few of the Home Invasion gang members will come from Traditional gangs. Traditional gang members are loyal to their gang, thick or thin. I didn't say that Home Invasion gangs would only contain sociopaths, -only that they would generally be best suited for this type of work and it's leadership. I've also said there would be many other types of gangs, and gave a few examples.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

TGus said:


> I believe that very few of the Home Invasion gang members will come from Traditional gangs. Traditional gang members are loyal to their gang, thick or thin. I didn't say that Home Invasion gangs would only contain sociopaths, -only that they would generally be best suited for this type of work and it's leadership. I've also said there would be many other types of gangs, and gave a few examples.


I'd say that threat level might depend on where you live. Being as your in Boston its probably significantly higher than some of our more rural members or those of us that live in smaller towns. I also imagine it would be a big turn off for potential home invaders to see people guarding a block armed with Mosins complete with fixed bayonets.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> well TGUS - drugs were are these supposed drugs going to come from in a world that you have described? -the supply chains will be gone with exception of weed maybe -most of the harder stuff or prescription requires refinement of some level. what happened to the police did they just evaporate? even if they are no longer on the payroll and the dept no long exists they would still be out there protecting their families. About the only thing that keeps these gangs going today is our justice system. What about the national guard did you forget they have tanks and heavy weapons you thing they are going to just walk off and leave that stuff? I bet they park those suckers right in front of their houses.


Not to mention veterans, retired LEO's, and plain old dads that won't stand to see that crap happen to their families and their neighborhoods. It might be a bunch of old guys armed with .22's and skeet shotguns rather than the latest greatest tactical weapons but the results are going to be the same. Its been the same throughout history; bad guys might swarm for a bit and when the law doesn't deal with them dads who don't want to see their wives or kids suffer do deal with them. I suspect if the scenario he puts forward comes to fruition there will be lots of pictures of guys hanging from trees with signs that say "thief", "rapist", or "murderer" on them.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> Where I am from, a person with 5 guns is norm or just getting started with his/her "collection". Most have had at least a couple handed down to them by family.
> 
> Sure ..... I am out of town this weekend visiting my daughter on her University campus for a parent's weekend, but I will take a moment and give you the courtesy of a response.
> 
> ...


I think you made some very good points there.

I'll tell you the real reason I write longer initial threads. There are things I would like to get people's opinions about, but they're so "large" and complex that it's hard to break them down into their components, since each component supports other components. I want your comments about any parts of the whole picture you want to correct. But this reflects a failure of my writing style, -I have trouble being concise.

Thank you for your compliments about my writing style. I think that comes from having written so many papers over my lifetime, not from any special talent I have. I'm well aware of the many defects in my writing skills, and I'm constantly working on them.

I don't go from forum to forum. I've only started contributing to a couple forums a few years ago, and I'm still with them; up until then I considered forums a waste of my time, -but now I see the light! For those of you who get a kick out of my posts, you can filter for my username at Godlike Productions and Lunatic Asylum.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Not to mention veterans, retired LEO's, and plain old dads that won't stand to see that crap happen to their families and their neighborhoods. It might be a bunch of old guys armed with .22's and skeet shotguns rather than the latest greatest tactical weapons but the results are going to be the same. Its been the same throughout history; bad guys might swarm for a bit and when the law doesn't deal with them dads who don't want to see their wives or kids suffer do deal with them. I suspect if the scenario he puts forward comes to fruition there will be lots of pictures of guys hanging from trees with signs that say "thief", "rapist", or "murderer" on them.


I hope so; that's what I would do.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Medic33 said:


> well TGUS - drugs were are these supposed drugs going to come from in a world that you have described? -the supply chains will be gone with exception of weed maybe -most of the harder stuff or prescription requires refinement of some level. what happened to the police did they just evaporate? even if they are no longer on the payroll and the dept no long exists they would still be out there protecting their families. About the only thing that keeps these gangs going today is our justice system. What about the national guard did you forget they have tanks and heavy weapons you thing they are going to just walk off and leave that stuff? I bet they park those suckers right in front of their houses.


Sorry I didn't get back to you earlier.

That's right, the drugs and medicines have to run out, but until then, it won't be drug stores that sell them.

Depending on the SHTF situation, there will be varying degrees of law enforcement. Who can predict what It'll be like at that time, and how it will evolve after SHTF? Your guess is as good as mine, maybe better, if you're a LEO. The gang situations I wrote about my 2 threads assume no *official *law enforcement exists.

There are 2 sides to every scenario: how it affects you, and what you need or choose to do about it. I try to think in terms of worst-case because, if I can deal with that, I can deal with any lesser severity of that situation.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Seems like aroiund here its mostly orientals who home invade each other. Vietnamese really get with the program. They just come to steal what they think the other guy owes em etc. Hardly ever hear of any of them getting shot. Think its the way they collect debts maybe. They dont seem to bother any gringos.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

bigwheel said:


> Seems like aroiund here its mostly orientals who home invade each other. Vietnamese really get with the program. They just come to steal what they think the other guy owes em etc. Hardly ever hear of any of them getting shot. Think its the way they collect debts maybe. They dont seem to bother any gringos.


I've never heard of this. Could you tell me more about where in America it occurs?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Happens around Fort Worth and Haltom City TX fairly frequent. Bunch of Vietamese live at Haltom in an area called Little Saigon. Thats a real popular area for that marlarky.
Looks like Amarillo and Victoria are hot spots to get raped. Odessa folks like to fight. Austin is full of pansy liberals. Here some crime stats but couldnt find much on home invasions. 
https://www.texasmonthly.com/the-daily-post/the-fbis-list-of-the-most-dangerous-cities-in-texas/


----------

